# Arthur Tussik



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

I've become addicted to watching Arthur Tussik's car repair videos on Youtube. Admittedly I would pass on buying one of the heavily repaired cars, like the white BMW 7 series for instance, but I have to say he (ArthurTussik) does have some serious panel beating skills.

https://www.youtube.com/user/tussik01/videos


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

That 7 series was completely mullered wasn't it?

As you say, I'd pass on any of his repairs but the vids are entertaining.


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

It (BMW 7 series) certainly was mullered. Looked as though it had been in banger racing event at Wimbledon several times over. The sobering thing is, apart from the fact that the BMW will be back on the road, is that it had way better panel gaps from what I could see than a Ford Fiesta I used to own that was repaired by an "award" winning main dealer.


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

I agree the panel gaps are generally pretty good. I reckon he would have a crack and repairing a crushed car. Certainly some of them aren't far off!

Do you watch Samcrac / home built by jeff / spark plug steve?


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

I haven't watched those yet. Thank you for tips I will definitely have a look at those.


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

He's great. A similar channel is Vova PVP - based in UA. Shorter less detailed but still a good watch.


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

Thank you for the tip regarding Vova, I will have a look at his YouTube channel.


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

Carlos Fandango said:


> Thank you for the tip regarding Vova, I will have a look at his YouTube channel.


Here it is: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcVE_WAmn2XT01yyo7xg1NQ

There's also another one, called 'var'. They don't have a lot of videos at the minute and they vary significantly in length. This one is my fav and is phenomenal imo, from work to production.






Grief, how do you embed YouTube on here!? TUYzRKKMIgE is the last part of the link...


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

Another cracking job there. Really like seeing body repairs being done properly with panel fabrication and lead loading as opposed to tons of fibreglass and body filler. Notice on Arthur Tussik's latest repair he was using lead 👍


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Cookeh said:


> He's great. A similar channel is Vova PVP - based in UA. Shorter less detailed but still a good watch.


I typed in Vova, auto correct changed it to vulva, I don't want to say what videos popped up :doublesho


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I adore Arthur I find his videos "Sunday Evening relaxing" he is a true craftsman but yip,,,, that 7!!!!


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> I agree the panel gaps are generally pretty good. I reckon he would have a crack and repairing a crushed car. Certainly some of them aren't far off!
> 
> Do you watch Samcrac / home built by jeff / spark plug steve?


Arthur's channel is certainly one to watch, he definitely has some panel beating skills.

Samcrac is a good one too. SPS is getting there slowly. theres a few more - TJ hunt, Goonzsquad, b is for build, nour hammadi etc. most are US based. not many in UK.


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

I occasionally watch B is for Build. The guy waffles quite a bit; I tend to ffwd some of it. Some of what he does is great (fibre glass repair of the rear bulkhead on the Evora build) other bits are a complete bodge like the rear inner arch repair of the GTR. Generally entertaining though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Not going to knock the guys skill level. But the bmw he did has boron steel structure, which isn't designed to be welded as it actually weakens it, so the structural integrity has been compromised. Which is why bmw are designed to be cold welded repair process.


----------

